# From BIanchi steel to Colnago steel?



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Long, long time lurker. Currently I ride a Bianchi steel frame. I am looking to upgrade to a MXL. Anyone with experience on this transition? I wondering what to expect. 

I will probably go with either gvh or theoldbikeshop. Although, it seems that the old bike shop has '06 MXL frames in stock. Anyone had their bike built by them? How did it go?

Thanks I'll appreciate your comments!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a Bianchi w/Columbus SLX tubing, and a Colnago MXL. The Bianchi is my training bike, and the Colnago my race/ride bike. In terms of stiffness, I would give a slight edge to the Colnago. The Colnago is also lighter, although it has the Colnago Flash fork.

The Colnago is definitely a livelier(?) ride.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

In my size, 53, maybe the difference may be even less evident, (in terms of stiffness) heh!

Do you have the same size in the bianchi and MXL? 

I will probably go with the stock street carbon fork that usually comes with the MXL. I think only GVH offers the steel option for the fork.

 

LJ


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

L_Johnny said:


> In my size, 53, maybe the difference may be even less evident, (in terms of stiffness) heh!
> 
> Do you have the same size in the bianchi and MXL?
> 
> ...


They are not the same size in number, but in measurements, they are pretty close. In terms of fit, (saddle height, distance to stem, drop,, etc) they are the same.

The "street" fork is the updated version of the "flash" fork.

I have actually worn out my Colnago, after about 35,000km, and am replacing it with a Litespeed Tuscany.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Ice,

Have a couple of specific maybe "off topic" Q/? so sent you a PM!

LJ


----------



## jdk737 (Feb 5, 2005)

The Old Bike Shop is a great place to purchase a Colnago. I bought a Master from them last year. They did an awesome job. They did offer the matching steel fork. I went with the carbon Force fork.


----------

